# Die Olsen-Zwillinge incognito auf der Fashion Week



## Stefan102 (16 Feb. 2012)

​
Momentan tummelt sich das „Who ist Who“ der Mode-Szene auf der New York Fashion Week. Namhafte Designer wie Marc Jacobs (48) und Gwen Stefani (42) mit ihrem Label L.A.M.B., aber auch Newcomer stellen dort gerade ihre Kollektionen für den kommenden Herbst und Winter vor. Dieses Spektakel zieht Hollywood-Stars, It-Girls und natürlich einflussreiche Personen wie Vogue-Chefin Anna Wintour (62) in den Big Apple.

Ganz besonders dürfte sich das Team des Modehauses J. Mendel gefreut haben, als es diese beiden Damen in der Front-Row bei seiner Show am Mittwoch entdeckte. Mary-Kate und Ashley Olsen (beide 25), zwei äußerst kamerascheue Wesen, ließen sich nach längerer Zeit mal wieder bei einer öffentlichen Veranstaltung blicken und begutachteten die Kreationen. Und wenn man die beiden so ansieht, will einem das eingangs erwähnte „Who is Who“ nicht mehr aus dem Kopf gehen. Ja, wer ist denn nun eigentlich wer? Die Verwirrung um den Einheitslook schien gewollt und die Zwillinge incognito unterwegs gewesen zu sein, in ihren komplett schwarzen Aufzügen. Auch während der Show, bei der sie sich gegenseitig die Knie tätschelten, wollten sie ihre riesigen Sonnenbrillen nicht von den kleinen Näschen nehmen.

Genauso schnell, wie sie gekommen waren, verschwanden die beiden dann auch wieder, ohne uns einen Blick auf ihre Outfits oder ihre hübschen Gesichter zu gewähren. Ein skurriler Auftritt, der aber trotzdem im Kopf bleibt. Schön, euch mal wieder gesehen zu haben Mädels!
(Quelle: promiflash)

Die Bilder der Zwillinge findet Ihr natürlich hier bei uns:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...al-fall-2012-show-new-york-15-02-2012-6x.html


----------

